# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Maxi Cosi Rodi - kg 18-36

## Nani

Upravo gledam autostolice za Niku pa me zanima razlika (osim u cijeni - 250 kn)  između Maxi Cosi Rodi XP i Maxi Cosi Rodi. Je XP stvarno toliko bolja? Šta je sa Graco autostolicama, vidjela jednu u TL katalogu za 600 kn?http://www.turbolimac.com/ShopCode/ProductDetails.asp
U jednom dućanu u Ri su više hvalili Maxi Cosi od Romera...s razlogom?

----------


## Nani

podižem

----------


## Ancica

Sve tri firme su poznate i povjerljive.  Vidi koja ti sjedalica najbolje odgovara i nju kupi.

----------


## BusyBee

Ako se dobro sjecam, razlika izmedju xp Rodija i "obicne" je u drugacije rijesenom naslonu za glavu. xp Rodi ima puno vise izbocene bocne stranice (naslona za glavu) za koje pretpostavljam (neka Ancica opovrgne ako nije tocno) da sluze za bolju zastitu glave kod bocnih sudara (ne dozvoljavaju bocno trzanje glave).

----------


## Ancica

BB, i ja pretpostavljam ali neznam za sigurno.

----------


## Ines

ja sam kupila XP
ona ti ima i neki dio koji se kao pricvrsti za sic, al po mojem osobnom misljenju- taj dio nije nesto zbog ceg bi ju covjek kupio ( tj- ne drzi bas booster na mjestu.

zakaj sam ju uzela?
zato kaj fakat ima 'jacu' bocnu zastitu

----------


## Nani

Koliko sam ja skužila iz razgovora sa jednom prodavačicom Rodi XP ima neko postolje koje se zakači ispod naslona siceva i onda se na to namontira stolica...pretpostavljam da joj to daje još veću sigurnost.....ista prodavačica je ishvalila Rodi XP, a na sve ostale odmahnula rukom u smislu 'nije to ono pravo, Rodi XP je najbolja od svih, ostale nemoj ni gledati'.....zato me zanimalo tvoje mišljenje Ančice...

----------


## Ines

ja sam kupila XP
ona ti ima i neki dio koji se kao pricvrsti za sic, al po mojem osobnom misljenju- taj dio nije nesto zbog ceg bi ju covjek kupio ( tj- ne drzi bas booster na mjestu.

zakaj sam ju uzela?
zato kaj fakat ima 'jacu' bocnu zastitu

----------


## Barbi

Nani, obična Rodi je stariji model sjedalice od Rodi XP (mislim, ovo nije bitno) i dobila je puno lošije ocjene na Adax-ovim testovima. Ja sam si to nekako protumačila da je Maxi Cosi najprije izbacio ovaj model pa kad je dobio loše ocjene onda su se potrudili da je poprave pa su izbacili Rodi XP koja je dobila najviše ocjene za ovu kategoriju. 
I na prvi pogled je Rodi XP nekako puno čvršća, bočna ojačanja za glavu su puno bolja i ima taj dio koji je učvršćuje u sjedalo.
Mi je imamo i jako smo zadovoljni.:D

----------


## rinama

Znam da sam izvukla temu iz prapovjesti ali me zanima dal ste i dalje zadovoljni sa ovom XP?

----------


## mis-pis

Mi razmisljamo o Rodi XR, ima ih u TL, ali ne u Sarajevu. Morali bismo preko Save. Zna li neko da li daju povrat poreza stranim drzavljanima? :?

----------


## saška

> Znam da sam izvukla temu iz prapovjesti ali me zanima dal ste i dalje zadovoljni sa ovom XP?


Ja sam izuzetno zadovoljna. To postolje koje ima ne pridonosi (bar ne značajno) sigurnosti (to je običan komad plastike koji nije baš čvrsto pričvšćen), ali je zato praktičan jer sjedalica ne ide za djetetom kada ono iskače iz nje - dakle stabilnije stoji na svom mjestu, a još služi pomicanju sjedalice u nekakav položaj za spavanje. Nije to poluležeći, ali se ipak dobije određena kosina.
Po meni - odlična sjedalica.

----------


## Koke

:Laughing:  I nama treba nova stolica i sada smo u fazi kupnje. Imamo Maxi cosi priori i super smo zadovoljni i sada razmišljam o novoj Maxi XP. Ima dobra pojačanja za razliku od jeftinijih stolica i izgleda mi robusnije. Inače smo stalno u autu i obožavamo se voziti tako da ću se dati u veči trošak jer moje djete je važnije od svega. Imaju neku akciju u TL sve što se kupi  na Diners može na  *2-12 rata* tako da nadam se neće biti strašno za podnjeti.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Koke

Bila sam u Bebama u centru Rijeka stolica Maxi-cosi *XR* 18-36 kg ima mogučnost zaglavljivanja bostera u sjedalo tako da se komad plastike uglavi između dva željeza u naslonu stolice od auta. Ta stolica u centru stoji 1099 kn a u istoj trgovini u Tower centru 999 kn. Prilikom upita kako da je tu jeftinije prodavačica mi je slegla ramenima.

----------


## Zeko1

je li maxi cosi rodi xr od 18 ili od 15kg?

----------


## Amalthea

od 15.

Al' nemoj žuriti previše. Mali Zeko je još mali.   :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

http://maxi-cosi.com/maxicosi/productdetail.aspx?id=14

----------


## Zeko1

imam ja i većeg zeku koja ima 15kg(možda 20dag manje) i 4 godine.ali koliko malo jede a puno je aktivna 18 neće imati do škole. a mali zeko ima 9kg hoda sve u 16 (samo još ponekad prespava u marami  :Wink:  ) i silno želi promijeniti smjer vožnje i ubaciti se u sekinu sjedalicu

----------


## tinkie winkie

> ja sam kupila XP
> *ona ti ima i neki dio koji se kao pricvrsti za sic*, al po mojem osobnom misljenju- taj dio nije nesto zbog ceg bi ju covjek kupio ( tj- ne drzi bas booster na mjestu.
> zakaj sam ju uzela?
> zato kaj fakat ima 'jacu' bocnu zastitu


jel pod tim misliš na isofix?

----------


## Koke

8) Maxi-cosi nema isofix ni xp ni xr. M-C xp ima plastiku koja se ugura pod sic auta ali to i baš nije nešto čvrsto ali xr ima plastiku  ( u mom ranijem postu je opisano). Isofix ima Jane Indy Team plus pa mislim da je to bolji izbor ako auto ima isofix.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## makita

Može li netko iz iskustva reći koliko je zadovoljan ovom As...i eventualno je usporediti sa Romer Kid Plus

----------


## krumpiric

> 8) Maxi-cosi nema isofix ni xp ni xr. M-C xp ima plastiku koja se ugura pod sic auta ali to i baš nije nešto čvrsto ali xr ima plastiku  ( u mom ranijem postu je opisano). Isofix ima Jane Indy Team plus pa mislim da je to bolji izbor ako auto ima isofix.


pa i nije
al romer kidfix definitivno je
i ima u KIKI :D

----------


## krumpiric

Da ne ostane samo na ovom što izjavih, evo zašto mislim da nije, jer mislim( a to je samo moje osobno mišljenje) da su romer i maxi cosi bolje sjedalice  i da kupit sjedalicu lošije npr. kvalitete i bočne zaštite i..samo zato jer ima isofix nije najbolja ideja.
Isofix ne štiti nikog, a ako se radi o sjedalici grupe II, ni ne osigurava ispravno montiranje, jer se ona ionako ne montira...
Naravno da je bolji feeling kad ti je sjedalica učvršćena  za auto nečim osim pojasa, al njena je funkcija da podigne i bočno zaštiti dijete koje će u autu zadržati pojas, a ne ona (za razliiku od ostalih grupa gdje sjedalica čuva dijete i mora bit učvršćena u auto...)
Tako da ja nebi odabrala objektivno manje kvalitetnu sjedalicu zbog isofixa. :/ 
Opet reko, samo moje mišljenje.

----------


## kasiopeja

> Može li netko iz iskustva reći koliko je zadovoljan ovom As...i eventualno je usporediti sa Romer Kid Plus


Ovo i mene zanima. Moram kupit dvije za oba auta, pa i info gdje su najjeftinije..  :Wink:

----------


## domy

Sad na kraju nisam sigurna sa kojom ste više zadovoljni *XP* ili *XR* (to se odnosi na one koji imaju te sjedalice=?

----------


## saška

> Sad na kraju nisam sigurna sa kojom ste više zadovoljni *XP* ili *XR* (to se odnosi na one koji imaju te sjedalice=?


domy to nisu sjedalice istog razreda. XP je od 9-18 kg, a XR je od 15-36. Postoji još SPS od 15-36, ona je nešto jeftinija od XR-a, odi na onaj link koji je Almathea stavila pa pogledaj razliku.

----------


## makita

> makita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Može li netko iz iskustva reći koliko je zadovoljan ovom As...i eventualno je usporediti sa Romer Kid Plus
> 
> 
> Ovo i mene zanima. Moram kupit dvije za oba auta, pa i info gdje su najjeftinije..


Našla sam da je MAXI od 139 a Romer 149-to je cijena koju sam našla za njem.tržište(valjda). U turbo limača su obje po 999 kn

----------


## kasiopeja

Meni za vikend u Tl rekli da je Romer Kp 1500kn, al eto nemogu mi je pokazat jer je nemaju a morali bi je naručit, pa eto i to će biti na komad jer su skupe i sl..Nisu mi se dopali ugl. A ja vodila sina, htjela da sjedne u Romer i MC Rodi xr da mogu usporedit. Mislim da ću do Brežica, Rodi za moj auto i kratke relacije , a Romer za tatin i duže relacije....

Mi dosad imali MC priori i stvarno je super...


A 999kn je Maxi cosi i Romer kid, a kid plus je rekoše mi 1500

----------


## makita

> Meni za vikend u Tl rekli da je Romer Kp 1500kn, al eto nemogu mi je pokazat jer je nemaju a morali bi je naručit, pa eto i to će biti na komad jer su skupe i sl..Nisu mi se dopali ugl. A ja vodila sina, htjela da sjedne u Romer i MC Rodi xr da mogu usporedit. Mislim da ću do Brežica, Rodi za moj auto i kratke relacije , a Romer za tatin i duže relacije....
> 
> Mi dosad imali MC priori i stvarno je super...
> 
> 
> A 999kn je Maxi cosi i Romer kid, a kid plus je rekoše mi 1500


Ja mislila da je 1500 ona s isofixsom :? 

Mališ mi u naručju, ne mogu sad tražit, daj poćiri na stranice od turbo lim.

----------


## Lutonjica

kidfix je 1500, mi ga imamo u jednom autu, a kupit ćemo ga i za drugi jer AS stoji i ne mrda, a sve ostale (mislim na one koje nisu isofix) u ovoj kategoriji se poprilično mrdaju i to mi se ne sviđa

----------


## kasiopeja

kid 999, nemaju kid plus u ponudi. Kid plus ima tri pozicije dubine ( neznam što je to točno), a sa isofixom je kid fix-isto nema u ponudi na webu..

Gdje se još prodaje Romer osim u TL?

----------


## kasiopeja

> kidfix je 1500, mi ga imamo u jednom autu, a kupit ćemo ga i za drugi jer AS stoji i ne mrda, a sve ostale (mislim na one koje nisu isofix) u ovoj kategoriji se poprilično mrdaju i to mi se ne sviđa


To i mene muči, i skužila sam da se nemogu namjestit tako čvrsto. Al mi u autu nemamo isofix pa mi preostaju ove...

----------


## Maruška

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kidfix je 1500, mi ga imamo u jednom autu, a kupit ćemo ga i za drugi jer AS stoji i ne mrda, a sve ostale (mislim na one koje nisu isofix) u ovoj kategoriji se poprilično mrdaju i to mi se ne sviđa
> 
> 
> To i mene muči, i skužila sam da se nemogu namjestit tako čvrsto. Al mi u autu nemamo isofix pa mi preostaju ove...


Koliko sam skužila, to ne bi trebalo biti bitno - s aspekta sigurnosti djeteta. 
(obzirom da nemamo isofix mantram da sam dobro skužila, da sam dobro skužila, da sam dobro skužila...)

----------


## makita

Kad se navikneš da AS ne mrda više od cenat-dva  onda ova činjenica da booster ne stoji čvrsto mene malo zbunjuje...čak i u adacovim testiranjima spominju ali na tržištu-osim isofixa-nema AS ove kategorije koja "stoji čvrsto". Adac daje isti navod i za Maxi Cosijevu :/ 

Čini mi se da ću i ja mantrat da je to ok

----------


## krumpiric

> kasiopeja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> ...


pa mislim da si dobro skužila  :Grin:  
booster ima funkciju bit booster  :Grin:   -podignuti dijete, da mu pojasi idu ispravnom putanjom, i eventualno bočno zaštititi dijete, eto zamisli sudar/kočenje/štagod, šta se dogadja, dijete leti prema naprijed, sa ili bez sjedalice, pojas ga zakoči, zakoči i sjedalicu...bitno je da je dijete dovoljno teško da ga pojas zakoči, da je pojas ispravnim putem zategao dijete i da je pojas dobar, da će reagirat, i u slučaju bočnog sudara, da je bočna zaštita što bolja. Kod drugih grupa je ispravno montiranje nevjerojatno bitno, jer pojas zadržava sjedalicu, sjedalica dijete, a ovdje pojas zadržava dijete, sjedalica je "pomoć". 
Druga je stvar šta se svak "šokira" kad mu dijete pređe iz I u II i onda više nije onako čvrsto stegnuto, pa se bolje osjeća ako ima isofix, jer barem sjedalica izgleda čvrsto spojena za auto.

----------


## Lutonjica

ja se vodim time da je isofix stvarno najsigurnija opcija u svim kategorijama.
a budući da imam aute s isofixom, investirat ću u takve AS.

----------


## krumpiric

naravno da hoćeš, pa i ja imam isofix i naravno da sam kupila romer kidfix, samo kažem da se cure ne trebaju deprimirat ako nemaju isofix, jer je njegova uloga u sigurnosti...pa rekla bi neusporedivo manja od uloge kvalitete sjedalice, bočne zaštite, ....i svih ostalih elemenata.

----------


## Lutonjica

ma znam
ja sam očajna već samim tim što mi se dijete veže pojasom od auta, to mi je skroz  :/ , još da joj se i sjedalica ljulja, ajme ne bih ju nikud više vozila.
paničarka sam po tom pitanju

----------


## krumpiric

join the club  :Embarassed:

----------


## domy

> domy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sad na kraju nisam sigurna sa kojom ste više zadovoljni *XP* ili *XR* (to se odnosi na one koji imaju te sjedalice=?
> 
> 
> domy to nisu sjedalice istog razreda. XP je od 9-18 kg, a XR je od 15-36. Postoji još SPS od 15-36, ona je nešto jeftinija od XR-a, odi na onaj link koji je Almathea stavila pa pogledaj razliku.


Maxi cosi rodi XP i XR postoji i spadaju u grupu od 15-36 kg. Zar ne?

----------


## Amalthea

Da, postoji Rodi XP i Rodi XR.

Na službenim maxi-cosi stranicama se Rodi XP više ne spominje, pretpostavljam da ju više ne proizvode (novija verzija je XR).

----------


## domy

Da ok znam da je novija verzija XR, ali koja je bolja. Pošto ova XR nema taj neki plastični dio kaj se ugurne među sjedalo pa kao malo drži sjedalicu od pomicanja, ali mislim da nema onaj blago nagnuti položaj za čorku, dok to XR ima a nema tu plastiku na bazi.
Oa sad ne znam kaj da radim tj. koju da kupim. Kaj vi mislite?

----------


## saška

XR umjesto plastike ima iza naslona (onog za glavu) nešto kao sidro (u nedostatku boljeg izraza). To se umetne između naslona za leđa i naslona za glavu (od automobila) i na taj način osigurava da se sjedalica ne pomiče kada dijete ulazi i izlazi. To ima podpuno istu funkciju kao i taj plastični dio kod starije verzije.

----------


## Cathy

Mi imamo dvije Rodi XP sjedalice. Jedna je stara dvije a druga četiri godine. Pokušala sam naći rokove trajanja kategorije 15-36 kilograma ali nisam uspjela. Da li i za njih vrijedi onaj limit od 5-6 godina?

----------


## domy

Jel možda prodaješ koju.

----------


## Cathy

Na žalost ne. Djeca su mi mršava pa još ne zadovoljavaju uvjete bez sjedalice(157 cm, 27 kg, ako se ne varam).

----------


## daddycool

> Mi imamo dvije Rodi XP sjedalice. Jedna je stara dvije a druga četiri godine. Pokušala sam naći rokove trajanja kategorije 15-36 kilograma ali nisam uspjela. Da li i za njih vrijedi onaj limit od 5-6 godina?


evo što stoji u uputama za RodiXR:

To ensure optimum and safe use of car safety seats, they should not be used for longer than 5 to 6 years
after the date of purchase. Ageing of the plastic, for instance under the influence of sunlight (UV), may quite
unnoticeably reduce the qualities of the product.

----------


## Cathy

Hvala!

----------


## corinaII

Hy, možda bih vam mogla reči par riječi o autosjedalicama do 18kg. pošto sam radila godinu dana u TL-a. Hmm bilo je to prije godinu dana ali evo ukratko ovako par mojih mišljenja o sjedalicama.
GRACO- ja ga osobno ne bih kupila jer mi je prevelika i jako je neudobna, sranice mu nisu baš dublje, kad djete zaspe glavica mu pada.
Način na koji se pričvrščava sa auto i nije baš neki od povjerenja. 
BEBE CONFORT-ISSEOS- Meni se sviđaju svi njihovi proizvodi(kolica, košare itd.) funkcionalna je, udobna i ima duboke bočne stranice. Pričvrščiva se lako i jako je stabilna. Ima jednu manu a ujedno joj je to i prednost. Boćne stranice se mogu širiti prema djetetu. To je super ali recimo neznam koliko su čvrste te bočne stranice prilikom nekog bočnog udara.
MAXI COSi- na auto testu je jako dobro prošao i svi njegovi modeli su jako sigurni. Kad se montira dobro NE smije se previše mrdati.Centimetar ili dva ljevo desno to je normalno. Razlike između xp-a i Prioria ( to je onaj od999,00kn ) ima ali nije neka ogromna razlika. XP je malo lakše pričvrstiti za auto i malo je mekanije sjedište i mislim da su stranice Xp-a malo dublje-
ISEOFIX- daleko najsigurnija opcija. mislim da o njemu ne trebam puno govoriti.
ROMER- po mome mišljenju najbolja sjedalica. Kvaliteta, sigurnost i udobnost su mu stvarno na prvom mjestu. Romer je najudobnija sjedalica a na to isto treba obratiti pozornost pogotovo oni koji idu na duža putovanja.
BUBU I OSTALE SJEDALICE ISPOD 600KN- ja ih nikad ne bih kupila svome djetetu. Plastične su, nisu sigurne i jako su neudobne. To je vrsta sjedalice eto tek tako da je imate u autu jer morate.
MOj savjet- NE ŠTEDITE NA AUTOSJEDALICAMA JER ONE SPAŠAVAJU ŽIVOT VAŠOJ BEBI.

----------


## domy

Baš ti hvala na iscrpnim informacijama. Baš si mi puno pomogla uodluci.
Hvala.  :Heart:

----------


## mamasch

Ubacit ću se u topic - ak nemate niš protiv. :Grin:  
Čačkala sam po slovenskom baby center katalogu, i ako sam dobro skužila - Maxi-Cosi Rodi SPS se može rastaviti na 3 dijela (sjedalo+leđa+naslon za glavu). To znači da bi se kad djeca porastu moglo koristii samo sjedalo (neće trebati kupovati novo).

Dal sam dobro skužila?  :?

----------


## passek

Roemer Kid Plus i Maxi Cosi Rodi XR se mogu naci u Kiki u Zgb, a i u Grazu (vjerojatno veci izbor boja). Cijene su cca 1400 i 1300 HRK.

Inace po ADAC-ovom testui za 2007 su obje dobile dobre ocjene ("gut"). Od bitnijih slabosti izdvajam: Roemer ima samo prosjecnu ocjenu za bocni sudar, a Maxi Cosi ima samo prosjecnu vrijednost za frontalni sudar. 

Konacna ocjena testa je ista. Ipak, da li se moze reci da je bitnija sigurnost u frontalnom (tezi?) ili bocnom (cesci?) sudaru?

Roemer se lakse pere, a Maxi Cosi se vjerojatno  moze elegantnije staviti u nagnuti (polulezeci) polozaj - povlacanjem sprijeda, dok izgleda da je kod Roemera moguce nagnuti stolicu namjestanjem odostraga.

Da li netko ima iskustva s nekom od ove dvije stolice, naginjanjem etc.?

----------


## makita

U Emezetti u onom dječjem dućanu imaju dobru ponudu maxi cosi as i čini mi se da su jeftinije nego tl za nekih 50 kn. Mogu se i isprobat u autu, naručili smo MC rodi xr i idemo probat  u srijedu :D 
Košta oko 1000 kn

Ona jeftinija je u tl 800 a u emmezetti 750kn.

----------


## toncica

passek

imam istu dvojbu romer ili maxi cosi 18-36 kg :/ 

imamo maxi cosi xp , sjedalica je fantastična
 (osim navlake koja je pukla pri prvom pranju, sada kao kamuflažu koristimo ljetnu navlaku)

 planiramo kupiti sljedeću sjedalicu grupeII 18-36kg.

otišli smo isprobati maxi cosi  i moram ti reći da nisam oduševljena kako lamata po autu, klinac slobodno može otkopčati pojas i zajedno s sjedalicom letiti po autu(pretjerujem al tako mi se činilo).

tada sam gledala romerove koje se fiksiraju i druga priča.

zato me zanimaju iskustva onih koji imaju romerice s isofixom.

----------


## Maruška

> otišli smo isprobati maxi cosi  i moram ti reći da nisam oduševljena kako lamata po autu, klinac slobodno može otkopčati pojas i zajedno s sjedalicom letiti po autu(pretjerujem al tako mi se činilo).
> 
> tada sam gledala romerove koje se fiksiraju i druga priča.


I kod Roemera "klinac slobodno može otkopčati pojas" i "letiti po autu". Istina, bez sjedalice.

I da... Grozim se dana kada ćemo preći u tu kategoriju.

----------


## toncica

ma upravo to

sad smo dvije godine i osam mjeseci imamo 16kg i 100 cm,još uvijek lijepo stanemo u ovu maxicu no bliži se vrijeme prelaska.

----------


## Lutonjica

mi u oba auta imamo roemer kidfix

iako kazu da su u kategoriji 18-36 jednako sigurne AS sa i bez isofixa, ja jednostavno ne mogu gledati te nezakačene sjedalice. meni to _izgleda_ nesigurno, a kidfix je fiksiran i ulijeva mi sigurnost. i to je bilo presudno.

naravno da pojas može otkopčati, ali to do sad nikad nije napravila jer zna da ne smije. a ako i otkopča, i nitko ne primijeti, i desi se sudar, bar neće još i sjedalica letjeti po autu  :/

----------


## Lutonjica

> ma upravo to
> 
> sad smo dvije godine i osam mjeseci imamo 16kg i 100 cm,još uvijek lijepo stanemo u ovu maxicu no bliži se vrijeme prelaska.


imate još vremena.
zara je u kidfix ušla s 4.5 godine

----------


## Maruška

> sad smo dvije godine i osam mjeseci imamo 16kg i 100 cm,još uvijek lijepo stanemo u ovu maxicu no bliži se vrijeme prelaska.


Mislim da ćete prije po visini nego po težini preći u veću kategoriju. Prema iskustvu naših prijatelja - cca. 105 cm. Naravno da ovo ovisi o građi djeteta.

----------


## toncica

lutonjica

hvala 

upravo me to i zanimalo kod romera i  isofixa

no ima još vremena

----------


## lunahor

mi imamo rodi xp i ona ima onu plastiku za zakaciti ispod sica, ne mrda se ni malo po autu ni kod jaceg kocenja nevezana i prazna, a niti s djecom unutra, ne mrda ni milimetar.

----------


## toncica

lunahor

o kakvoj se plastici radi
ja sam samo skužila onu foru koja se može pričvrstiti ta naslon

----------


## patuljko

cini mi se da stalno dolazi do brkanja:
maxi cosi xp je sjedalica 9 - 18 kg
maxi cosi xr je sjedalica 15 - 36 kg.
Inace mi smo za naseg patuljka bas jucer uzeli maxi cosi xr i ona ju bar zasad voli. Je da sjedalica se nekako full mice, ali i to je normalno, valjda, jer je dijete samo pricvrsceno skupa sa sjedalicom pojasom auta. Malo mi je blesavo kako ce to izgledati kad dijete ne bude u sjedalici da li ce ona letiti po autu ???
Isto tako me zabrinjava, a sto sam sad surfajuci vidio da maxi cosi rodi xr nema onu oznakicicu za testiranje ili tako nesto a sto nam je prijasnja maxi cosi xp imala???

----------


## Amalthea

Patuljko,

imaš Maxi Cosi Priori XP

i imaš

Maxi Cosi Rodi XP
Maxi Cosi Rodi XR.

Znači, po jedan XP u svakoj kategoriji.


Jedino što se Rodi XP više ne proizvodi (pa ga nema na maxi-cosi.com siteu, ali se još može pronaći u dućanima i po autima), nego ga je zamijenio XR model.   :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

> Malo mi je blesavo kako ce to izgledati kad dijete ne bude u sjedalici da li ce ona letiti po autu ???


Ove sjedalice se MORAJU VEZATI pojasom čak i kada se dijete ne prevozi u njima.

----------


## Ancica

> Isto tako me zabrinjava, a sto sam sad surfajuci vidio da maxi cosi rodi xr nema onu oznakicicu za testiranje ili tako nesto a sto nam je prijasnja maxi cosi xp imala???


Kako mislis, "surfajuci"? Jel ima na as oznaka s ECE R44.03 ili R44/04?

----------


## rinama

> patuljko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Isto tako me zabrinjava, a sto sam sad surfajuci vidio da maxi cosi rodi xr nema onu oznakicicu za testiranje ili tako nesto a sto nam je prijasnja maxi cosi xp imala???
> 
> 
> Kako mislis, "surfajuci"? Jel ima na as oznaka s ECE R44.03 ili R44/04?


Mi imamo XR-ke i imaju oznaku.

----------


## patuljko

Mipak je sve OK. Ima ona oznaka naljepljena na dnu same sjedalice, sjedalica ne leti okolo iako idem po brdu svaki dan i to zaista brzo, ne mice se.
Najjaca mi je stvar da mi je trgovkinja rekla kako nema nikakvih uputa tj, da ih nisu dobili uz sjedalicu i sad kako sam to sve okretao, gledao etc. nadjemupute zakacene ispod u nekakvom kao pretincu sjedalice. eto toliko o trgovcima i njihovom znanju. btw. nije kupljena u turbo limacu vec u trg djecje opreme Mrvica u Slav. Brodu. i jeftinija je nego u Turbo limacu za 40 kn znaci dodje 959,00 kn, i kad jos nesto kupis da predje 1.000 dobijes popust 5 % tako da u biti te dodje 911,00 kn.
eto.

lp

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Mi smo kupili Maxi Cosi, ako se ne varam XP i šta se dešava?
G. neće novu stolicu, neće i neće i neće   :Sad:

----------


## Točkica

Ja imam MC Rodi, moja sestra MC Rodi XR, stvarno je razlika i žao  mi je što u TL onda kad sam kupovala nije bilo ove druge. Čak je i moja Lea primjetila vozeći se u XR da joj je bolja i udobnija.
Prijateljica je u Italiji kupila Inglesina sjedalicu, dijete se veže svojim pojasom kao i kod ove manje grupe sjedalica, jako su zadovoljni, mislim da je nekih 250 eur.

----------


## hermina

Sad mene zanima, jel se stvarno ta MC SPS može rastavit na tri dijela, vidim da nitko nije odgovorio? I jel baš tako lošija od XR-a?

----------


## hermina

Zaboravih: jel se sjedalice grupe 15-36 uopće ne montiraju za sjedalo automobila, samo se stave, ničim se ne vežu za auto, samo dijete zavežete pojasom od auta preko sjedalice? :shock:

----------


## daddycool

> Zaboravih: jel se sjedalice grupe 15-36 uopće ne montiraju za sjedalo automobila, samo se stave, ničim se ne vežu za auto, samo dijete zavežete pojasom od auta preko sjedalice? :shock:


da, osim onih koje imaju ISOFIX a to je na našem tržištu koliko znam samo Roemer KIDFIX

----------


## Jelka

Može li mi netko reći gdje sve mogu naći Maxi Cosi i Roemer sjedalice 15-36 kg, u Zagrebu?

Danas je Jana nakon par mjeseci stala na vagu i opali smo na guzice, dobila je 2 kg i sad ima preko 18. Tak da nam je hitno preći u veću. A i po visini nije daleko od granice (sredina ušiju skoro prelazi najgornju točku AS).

----------


## daddycool

baby media shop
kika
fun4mum
turbo limač

----------


## Jelka

Hvala!   :Love:

----------

